# New post issue



## Dirty Dog (Apr 15, 2014)

Since the server changeover, I've noticed that when a thread has a new post and I click on the icon, it takes me to the top of the page with the new post(s), rather than to the new post. Is this happening with anybody else?


----------



## Brian King (Apr 16, 2014)

yup


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 16, 2014)

I haven't had a problem. What browser and opp system are you using?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 16, 2014)

some of the blocks at top of page (gallery, threads, active, and favorites) overlapping so I can not see which is which.
all I see of threads Is the little arrow


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 16, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> I haven't had a problem. What browser and opp system are you using?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk



Windows 7, XP Pro and 8. Windows 10 or 11. Tapatalk still works properly, but I'd really rather not read from my phone all the time.


----------

